# 15 dpo... horrible cramps like stabbing pain, gloopy cm *update* bfp!!



## BobDog

well, 

don't know if i can still post in here, but... 

i'm now past 2 weeks, just turned over to 15 dpo...

tonight i had horrible stabbing pains in my lower abdomen, and still kind of do, except now they are duller and more niggling than stabbing. i also have had weird gloopy cm! tmi alert... it's very wet and creamy, and when trying to stretch between 2 fingers, well it doesn't it breaks after 0.5 cm... and it all kind of globs together in little mucusy balls... really hard to explain. i did a tesco own brand test, but one minute i see a line and the next when i try to look closely at it it's not there, and i know i sound like a crazy person but :blush: it really is true! and now the test has dried i can see the line, but i would class it as an evap now because it's well past the time frame... 

been really tired today and fell asleep on the sofa watching eastenders, :haha: and now i'm wide awake! grrr!! 

also i feel REALLY heavy down there and when i sneeze (had a wee cold for a week but not come to much other than runny nose and sneezes) i feel a tugging sensation. 

i should point out that these may not be symptoms of anything i'm not classing them as symptoms i just feel weird! urgh. i'm going to get some sleep and see what my temp say to me in the morning. g'night bnb'ers! :hugs: :sleep:


----------



## Esdee

jenbrem said:


> well,
> 
> don't know if i can still post in here, but...
> 
> i'm now past 2 weeks, just turned over to 15 dpo...
> 
> tonight i had horrible stabbing pains in my lower abdomen, and still kind of do, except now they are duller and more niggling than stabbing. i also have had weird gloopy cm! tmi alert... it's very wet and creamy, and when trying to stretch between 2 fingers, well it doesn't it breaks after 0.5 cm... and it all kind of globs together in little mucusy balls... really hard to explain. i did a tesco own brand test, but one minute i see a line and the next when i try to look closely at it it's not there, and i know i sound like a crazy person but :blush: it really is true! and now the test has dried i can see the line, but i would class it as an evap now because it's well past the time frame...
> 
> been really tired today and fell asleep on the sofa watching eastenders, :haha: and now i'm wide awake! grrr!!
> 
> also i feel REALLY heavy down there and when i sneeze (had a wee cold for a week but not come to much other than runny nose and sneezes) i feel a tugging sensation.
> 
> i should point out that these may not be symptoms of anything i'm not classing them as symptoms i just feel weird! urgh. i'm going to get some sleep and see what my temp say to me in the morning. g'night bnb'ers! :hugs: :sleep:


Hello! Your symptoms sound promising. Sounds to me you need to head off to your GP for a blood test! Is your AF late?


----------



## BobDog

[/QUOTE]

Hello! Your symptoms sound promising. Sounds to me you need to head off to your GP for a blood test! Is your AF late?[/QUOTE]

well, that's the thing, my last cycle lasted 6 months... i've some how had 3 pregnancies that i've not tested positive on hpt. (though it doesn't stop me testing...:dohh: ) i'm booked in to see the nurse tomorrow so i can have bloods taken. i hope it doesn't take them 3 weeks like last time, when i had already started to miscarry :cry:

i'm really emotional today, i just feel like crying over everything, my dog gave me a huge cuddle this morning and i wanted to cry.. :wacko: i saw another evap on a test at the 2 minute mark - i did cry... :cry: 

i'm such a big sap today, and i am one of the last ones to get all teary eyed.


----------



## BobDog

another evap on test this morning and also temp dip... down to cover line. 
cover line also changed this morning too, it went down 0.2 degrees celsius.


----------



## BobDog

so i did a frer... 

then i did another one lol

what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110323_191748.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 119


----------



## Esdee

jenbrem said:


> so i did a frer...
> 
> then i did another one lol
> 
> what do you think?

I can see a super faint but pink line! Go and get a digi test girl!!! I'm thinking a congratulations might be in order !!!:hugs:


----------



## BobDog

FINGERS CROSSED! i missed my appointment for bloods, so i'm going to call my gyno and see if the nurse there can take my blood there... FX'd!


----------



## BeesBella

I am now 13dpo (AF around 2 days late) and I was getting exactly the same pains last night. Like a shoooot of pain and then the ningling after pain after wards. Also have creamy CM, not loads but more than usual. Done endless tests but all BFN's ! Have no idea what's going on.

When was/is you AF due ?


----------



## BobDog

BeesBella said:


> I am now 13dpo (AF around 2 days late) and I was getting exactly the same pains last night. Like a shoooot of pain and then the ningling after pain after wards. Also have creamy CM, not loads but more than usual. Done endless tests but all BFN's ! Have no idea what's going on.
> 
> When was/is you AF due ?

that's the thing, af "should" have been here 3-4 days ago going by a 14 day LP, but i have PCOS and therefore can be sporadic and very irregular, my last cycle was 6 months long but i didn't ovulate... i did ovulate this cycle, when i do ov i tend to start my period 13 -14 days after O. 

i'm going in to the gyno to have a blood sample taken at 2.30. hopefully i will get results sooner rather than later. :D

i really hope this is it for you bees! i'm still feeling strange aches and twinges i'm hoping that it is my uterus getting set for another 8 months of growing a peanut! for both of us! :baby: pretty please!


----------



## BeesBella

Dya think it's worth me making an appt with nurse to get bloods done ? Or should I wait a few more days ?

I'm also getting pains around my bellybutton and also am really gassy.


----------



## BobDog

ditto, yes i think so! but i have a history of getting negatives when in actual fact i am pregnant, so i am basically demanding that they keep an eye on me now! 

it is so frustrating knowing that my angel babies could have stayed longer if i'd only known about it sooner... :( 

still achy and feeling like i have a full bladder ALL THE TIME, but i don't always need to go, but i have been going a lot more often... and the tin foil mouth! BOKE! i've brushed my teeth 3 times already to try and get rid of the taste! :sick:

go get yourself pricked and prodded! :thumbup:


----------



## BeesBella

Think I might wait until next Wednesday and if still no AF and still no BFP then will go to doctors and demand they prick me lol.
Am trying to think if there is any test that might be better, I have used IC's and a Clearblue Blue dye one yesterday.....anyone suggest any test that it might show up on ?

Did they give you any reason why your pregnancies don't show up on test ? It's really strange !

My whole body is tired but my mind is active ! So frustrating ! I also feel like my bladder is full all the time but nothing to come out !

Also am getting a hugantic spot on my nose and I never really get spots !


----------



## BobDog

BeesBella said:


> Think I might wait until next Wednesday and if still no AF and still no BFP then will go to doctors and demand they prick me lol.
> Am trying to think if there is any test that might be better, I have used IC's and a Clearblue Blue dye one yesterday.....anyone suggest any test that it might show up on ?
> 
> Did they give you any reason why your pregnancies don't show up on test ? It's really strange !
> 
> My whole body is tired but my mind is active ! So frustrating ! I also feel like my bladder is full all the time but nothing to come out !
> 
> Also am getting a hugantic spot on my nose and I never really get spots !

i have pcos and apparently it blocks certain hormones getting into my urine... :shrug: i would recommend a first response early results test and also try an opk, mine is almost positive today although i know i am not ovulating... hopefully this is a good sign! :baby:


----------



## BeesBella

Now wondering if I can sneak down the shops and buy some FRERs without OH knowing about it (he's always moaning at me for spending money....grrr).


----------



## BobDog

lol! well just tell him that it's for his "maybe baby"!!! i'm sure he will let you spend a few pound on that? lol 
do it with FMU and you can be sure that it's going to have a true result. GL!! will pray for you!
xx


----------



## BeesBella

Lol am gunna pop out and get some and test tomorrow morning with FMU if still no AF. Hoping Boots still have the BOGOF offer.

Good luck to you too. When you getting pricked and how long dya think it will be before you get the results ?


----------



## BobDog

i'm getting pricked at 2.30... i'm so g;ad needles don't worry me! sometimes i feel like a pin cushion!! lol

i'll keep my eye out for your results! would you come back and tell me your result? just in case i miss you posting?

FX'd!!
xxxxx


----------



## BeesBella

Of course I will, as long as you do too.

How long does it take for you to get results ?

Hope we can move over to 1st tri together !


----------



## BobDog

ME TOO!! :D bump buddies here we come! :D

not sure i don't think i'll find out till monday maybe later, but i will be updating AS SOON AS I KNOW! LOL


----------



## BeesBella

I'm gunna go get some test.....gunna be so difficult knowing I have ones in the house but am gunna wait until tomorrow morning. Don't think boots are doing BOGOF ones atm so will have to settle for a pack of 2 lol.


----------



## SKAV

*jenbrem* :
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I see a HPT + on your ticker ????????????????????? when did you test and what happened !?!?!?!?!? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
ok now tell me did u post any pics other the ones on this post ???


----------



## BobDog

LOL! i was at the out patients and they took blood and a urine sample, and it came up positive on their dip stick test so now i'm waiting for the blood results! i don't know why it's not showing up on the frer's properly my lines look more evap with a little hint of pink, but the hospital one was a really nice line! and i forgot to pick it up out of the bin!! gutted! i so meant to take it!

so it looks like i am expecting a little peanut, but not going to update from ttc yet, i want the blood results before i get ahead of myself!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## BeesBella

Whooop congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be so excited !!!!! I am so happy for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope I'll be joining you soon !


----------



## SKAV

jenbrem said:


> LOL! i was at the out patients and they took blood and a urine sample, and it came up positive on their dip stick test so now i'm waiting for the blood results! i don't know why it's not showing up on the frer's properly my lines look more evap with a little hint of pink, but the hospital one was a really nice line! and i forgot to pick it up out of the bin!! gutted! i so meant to take it!
> 
> so it looks like i am expecting a little peanut, but not going to update from ttc yet, i want the blood results before i get ahead of myself!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D

I'm so excited :happydance: imagine someone looking at you while your picking it from the bin:haha: you missed it girl! anyway...yeah wait till you get the results fm the blood test. I'm sooooooooo happy for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## BobDog

still holding my breath for the bloods though... i don't want to get excited until i know that things are in the normal range... 

plus i'm kind of bummed that dh is off-shore just now, so he is missing the heart stopping news revelation... :( but i think we will be ok seeing as it looks like we are growing a peanut!!!!
:dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:tease::tease:
:loopy::loopy::loopy:
:happydance::happydance:

no, i'm not excited at all... LOL


----------



## BobDog

BeesBella said:


> Whooop congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be so excited !!!!! I am so happy for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope I'll be joining you soon !

yes, you are going to be joining me soon!!! bump buddies!!! allong with SKAV!!! 
:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## BobDog

SKAV said:


> jenbrem said:
> 
> 
> LOL! i was at the out patients and they took blood and a urine sample, and it came up positive on their dip stick test so now i'm waiting for the blood results! i don't know why it's not showing up on the frer's properly my lines look more evap with a little hint of pink, but the hospital one was a really nice line! and i forgot to pick it up out of the bin!! gutted! i so meant to take it!
> 
> so it looks like i am expecting a little peanut, but not going to update from ttc yet, i want the blood results before i get ahead of myself!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
> 
> I'm so excited :happydance: imagine someone looking at you while your picking it from the bin:haha: you missed it girl! anyway...yeah wait till you get the results fm the blood test. I'm sooooooooo happy for you!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

hey i'm going to be returning these congrats! you are going to be joining me too! i say bump buddies! you beesbella and myself! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

jenbrem said:


> still holding my breath for the bloods though... i don't want to get excited until i know that things are in the normal range...
> 
> plus i'm kind of bummed that dh is off-shore just now, so he is missing the heart stopping news revelation... :( but i think we will be ok seeing as it looks like we are growing a peanut!!!!
> :dance::dance::dance:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :tease::tease:
> :loopy::loopy::loopy:
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> no, i'm not excited at all... LOL

I see your not excited :haha: Awe...you will be in my prayers...:) Hope and pray everything goes well:hugs: Yeah, I wish to join you and Bee..lets say Fxd..

Beesbella : your chart looks great! FXd


----------



## dreamy

Awwww....I love threads like these!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## poonibby

go get a first response right right right now!


----------



## BeesBella

SKAV said:


> Beesbella : your chart looks great! FXd

Dya think ? I haven't been charting long and I'm getting worried that my temps are slowly dropping.


----------



## BobDog

BeesBella said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Beesbella : your chart looks great! FXd
> 
> Dya think ? I haven't been charting long and I'm getting worried that my temps are slowly dropping.Click to expand...

you can only wait and see what tomorrow brings! keeping hope alive remember! that's what i did!!!! ;)


----------



## BobDog

poonibby said:


> go get a first response right right right now!

frer's keep coming up wierd with me! lol! i'll go by the dr's test! ;)


----------



## BeesBella

Every morning when I temp I get so scared that the temp has dropped that I just kinda hold my breath for a second. I swear TTC really tests your patients and nerves !


----------



## honey08

dont temp hun , test and see if ur lines getting darker? x


----------



## SKAV

BeesBella said:


> Every morning when I temp I get so scared that the temp has dropped that I just kinda hold my breath for a second. I swear TTC really tests your patients and nerves !

When my alarm rings I feel cold & nervous...!!!!!! thinking of what it might read :wacko: wonder whether that could be my lower PO temps ! I should say, these last few days I wake up before my alarm and can't sleep peacefully! Just so nervous:dohh:
Btw, hope you temp stays elevated:thumbup:


----------



## Sherileigh

Congrats hun!!! What amazing news!!


----------



## BobDog

thank you all so much for your kind words!!! 

like i said trying hard not to get ahead of myself, BUT! i've just ordered a card for DH! 

it say's 
cover;
i love you daddy,
from your little monkey (a kids drawing of a monkey)
inside;
Daddy,
i'm in mummies tummy right now, 
but i love you lots already. 
I'll give you a little kick in a few 
months to let you know i'm there

I can't wait to meet you!!!
lot's of love your little peanut
xxxxxxxxxx




it's in a nice font (childs handwriting) and i think he will love it and it is a keepsake too...
i'm going to hand it to him with the other post that he usually gets when he comes home from the rigs!


----------



## SKAV

jenbrem said:


> thank you all so much for your kind words!!!
> 
> like i said trying hard not to get ahead of myself, BUT! i've just ordered a card for DH!
> 
> it say's
> cover;
> i love you daddy,
> from your little monkey (a kids drawing of a monkey)
> inside;
> Daddy,
> i'm in mummies tummy right now,
> but i love you lots already.
> I'll give you a little kick in a few
> months to let you know i'm there
> 
> I can't wait to meet you!!!
> lot's of love your little peanut
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's in a nice font (childs handwriting) and i think he will love it and it is a keepsake too...
> i'm going to hand it to him with the other post that he usually gets when he comes home from the rigs!

awe....thats so sweet :cry: these are tears of joy!!:hugs: 
Love his/her's name already "Little peanut"


----------



## BeesBella

Awww that is so sweet, made me tear up (happy tears too) although it's not taking much atm, almost cried at the Boots advert where she was talking to the baby !

When does he get off the rigs ? Are the rigs off the coast of Scotland then ? My FIL works on rigs off near Yarmouth.


----------



## BobDog

BeesBella said:


> Awww that is so sweet, made me tear up (happy tears too) although it's not taking much atm, almost cried at the Boots advert where she was talking to the baby !
> 
> When does he get off the rigs ? Are the rigs off the coast of Scotland then ? My FIL works on rigs off near Yarmouth.

yeah he works on a rig and flies out from aberdeen, but the rig he is on is closer to norway than scotland! lol...

i've seen that advert, i switched over cos i got teary, and the sspca ad makes me cry too! :shrug::dohh: i'm blaming it on the pregnancy hormones! :haha:


----------



## BobDog

tested -ve on frer x2 ic and tesco tests this morning.

nothing more to say really just that i am heartbroken and that i guess the baby couldn't stick. 

i still have the first test with lines one it, and can't stop looking at and remembering how lovely those lines were and how thrilled i was. 

:cry:


----------



## FertilMertile

I'm so sorry!


----------



## babygirl89

im so so so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## BeesBella

Oh no. I am so so sorry.


----------

